# Citizen Aqualand



## simesman1 (Jul 16, 2003)

Does anyone know anything about the AL0000-04E? Last night I acquired one in a trade and it looks very funky and everything, but I don't have a clue how all the gizmo's work. It has an analogue depth meter, with max. depth indication, depth error warning and excess ascend alarm. All this will be of no use to me, but it doesn't hurt to know how to drive it!

If anyone else could put it to better use than just telling the time, I am willing to swap/sell the thing, but as it looks so good, I am quite happy to wear it.

Thanks for any info you can supply.

Simon


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

I'm pretty sure that instructions for Citizen watches can be found on the Citizen website. Not sure if this is the Japanese or American Citizen website though.

Cheers

Paul


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

The instructions can be found here :

http://www.chealwatch.com/instructions/cit...861/ai0_set.htm


----------



## simesman1 (Jul 16, 2003)

Thank you chaps.

Simon


----------

